# Aspen Mirror 6/21-22



## lvthunder (Jun 15, 2008)

I went out to Aspen Mirror Lake for the first time and wow what a beautiful lake. The fishing was good using powerbait. Most of the rainbow trout I caught were around 12" long. I was getting bites all the time, but those pesky trout seem to be able to take the bait and spit out the hook. Most of the ones I caught were hooked in the lip so I didn't have to keep all of them. The ones I did keep were awfully good to eat.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear you had some success! I haven't been to Aspen Mirror for a really long time, but I remember it being a really pretty little lake. Nice job.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah thanks for the report!! Any pics? I have found that when using powerbait, if you use like a size 18 treble you will loose less fish. ALso using fresh powerbait and always putting the lid on helps.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Ya sometimes you just cant hook those fish. You just have to try different methods.


----------



## lvthunder (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures of our trip to Aspen Mirror Lake. This was the first time our Maltese has ever seen a fish. It was funny to watch him.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha that last one made me laugh!! Where is aspen mirror anyway?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> yeah thanks for the report!! Any pics? I have found that when using powerbait, if you use like a size 18 treble you will loose less fish. ALso using fresh powerbait and always putting the lid on helps.


+1


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That was funny to see my shihtzu does that with the fish all the time it is hillarious! I thing she tried to take a chunk out of one of LOAH'S rainbows down at otter creek..... :mrgreen:


----------



## lvthunder (Jun 15, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha that last one made me laugh!! Where is aspen mirror anyway?


It's in the mountains to the East of Cedar City near Duck Creek. A lot of people from Las Vegas have cabins up there so we can escape the heat. It was 107 in Vegas today.


----------

